

The logical conclusion of MySpace layout cacophony -- from one of my favorite bands - ivankirigin
http://www.myspace.com/myslb

======
bayareaguy
Is the page supposed to look like this or is Opera having a really bad day?

\- <http://i250.photobucket.com/albums/gg244/yc96013/YC96013.png>

~~~
henning
It's intentional, and it more or less makes sense if you've listened to
Autechre's music.

IDM people are kind of the intelligent chin stroking artsy bedroom-techno
loners of the electronic music scene.

~~~
ivankirigin
I'm totally going to copy that description. Awesome

------
ereldon
of course its a noise band :)

~~~
ivankirigin
Autechre is very mild, as far as noise is concerned. Try "Incunabula" for a
very listen-able album.

For noise, try Venetian Snares - "A Giant Alien Force More Violent & Sick Than
Anything You Can Imagine". Served best with a FPS.

~~~
gb
True, I wouldn't class anything Autechre has done as noise-y, other than maybe
Gantz Graf.

Snares also isn't at all that noisy other than that album he did with
Speedranch.

I love the Autechre myspace page, despite how it looks, I'd say it's still
more aesthetically pleasing than a great deal of the stuff I see on there, and
that's not because I like the way it looks, it's an indication of how awful
most myspace pages are.

